# PE Application Wait Time



## Twofrogs (May 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I really need some help! I applied to sit for the PE exam over two months ago and still have not heard if I am able to sit for the exam. Could someone please give me advice on average wait times, before I proceed to hitting the "I can't take it any more, I need some answers" button?

Thanks


----------



## roadwreck (May 29, 2008)

Get used to waiting. Waiting for results is far worse then waiting for your application to be approved.

I can't recall exactly how long it took to hear anything back from my application, I want to say it was at least 3 months though. I assume that wait time will vary from state to state.


----------



## davecolo (May 29, 2008)

Looks like you are from Colorado...I applied for the last PE exam here in Colorado and it took about 3 months for them to approve me for the exam. After a few months went by, I emailed them and asked about it. A few weeks later, they replied that I had been approved and I should get a letter in the mail, and a few weeks later I got the letter.

You can always check you status at https://www.doradls.state.co.us/ but it wont show up until just before you get the letter. Don't believe the 'pending' status message stating that it may take up to three weeks...it takes much longer. Don't drive yourself crazy waiting to be approved, waiting on the results is worse!


----------



## Twofrogs (May 29, 2008)

davecolo said:


> Looks like you are from Colorado...I applied for the last PE exam here in Colorado and it took about 3 months for them to approve me for the exam. After a few months went by, I emailed them and asked about it. A few weeks later, they replied that I had been approved and I should get a letter in the mail, and a few weeks later I got the letter.
> You can always check you status at https://www.doradls.state.co.us/ but it wont show up until just before you get the letter. Don't believe the 'pending' status message stating that it may take up to three weeks...it takes much longer. Don't drive yourself crazy waiting to be approved, waiting on the results is worse!


Thanks for the quick response!!!! It's nice to hear a fellow Coloradan's experience, and now I do realize I am not going crazy! Thanks again.


----------



## Twofrogs (Jul 5, 2008)

davecolo said:


> Looks like you are from Colorado...I applied for the last PE exam here in Colorado and it took about 3 months for them to approve me for the exam. After a few months went by, I emailed them and asked about it. A few weeks later, they replied that I had been approved and I should get a letter in the mail, and a few weeks later I got the letter.
> You can always check you status at https://www.doradls.state.co.us/ but it wont show up until just before you get the letter. Don't believe the 'pending' status message stating that it may take up to three weeks...it takes much longer. Don't drive yourself crazy waiting to be approved, waiting on the results is worse!


Just got my approval letter to sit for the exam.... 3 months, five days later .......


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 5, 2008)

Twofrogs said:


> Just got my approval letter to sit for the exam.... 3 months, five days later .......


good to hear. Good luck on the exam.

FYI, I hand delivered my original application on June 27th and the letter I received was dated August 28th (about 9 weeks). It said I needed 4 more months (for some reason they discounted some of my construction experience), but luckily they let me sit for the April exam after I re-submitted my application with 6 additional months in December.

It took about 9 weeks for me to receive the results of the April exam, and about 4 more weeks to get my PE number from the state board.

Like it says above, get used to waiting. The wait can be painful at times, but in the end you'll forget it all when you see your name in the state database.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jul 7, 2008)

I sent my application in early(February), hoping to hear back early. I called (NC) and was told that applications would all be reviewed at the same time, after the deadline to turn them in...August 1 is the deadline, so I should hear back in September. I didn't want to take the review course and spend all of my time studying if I can't take the exam this October.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2008)

August 1 for the october test...wow. In Illinois, the application deadlines for sitting approval are mid-May for the October test and mid August for the April test.


----------



## Mapes (Nov 9, 2009)

NY State -- all my application materials were submitted by Sept 20, Received approval for admittance on 11/7. Only about 1.5 months, which seems really good considering the 16 week review period they originally estimated.


----------

